# Post Pay Evolution - Any good??



## JohnHRugby (Oct 10, 2014)

Fed up with ridiculous bank charges from MPS Bank. Does anyone know anything about Post Pay Evolution? I've been told it's like a Post Office account but it might do everything I need (pay bills by DD and receive cash from UK) for next to nothing

It would be great if true .......!

Thanks

John


----------



## DavidFan (Oct 19, 2015)

I use Poste banca Click (I think that's what it's called) which is one step up from Evolution. It's just ok. The site is a bit bloated but I'm able to do everything you are saying. I imagine Evolution will be a similar site. My biggest complaint is that banking at the post office means long lines. If you try to go in during tax time you may as well forget about it.


----------



## JohnHRugby (Oct 10, 2014)

DavidFan said:


> I use Poste banca Click (I think that's what it's called) which is one step up from Evolution. It's just ok. The site is a bit bloated but I'm able to do everything you are saying. I imagine Evolution will be a similar site. My biggest complaint is that banking at the post office means long lines. If you try to go in during tax time you may as well forget about it.


Thanks David


----------

